# Question about Crypt Wendtii



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a couple of small crypt wendtii plants in my tank, they've been in there for around 10 months and are maybe 2.5" tall. When I first got them, they completely melted away. Now I'm planning a rescape of my tank and would like to move them but... will they melt again?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Its common for plants to suffer when being re planted in a new tank or enviroment. They usually bounce back. I find crypts handle it fairly well. Make sure you dig deep below the substrate around the plant to free up all the roots. It shouldnt be an issue. Its already adapted to your water chemistry.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, that is what I thought. Thank you!


----------

